# Exporting audio in iMovie



## BikerRob (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoping someone can help:

I have just moved a video clip from my dv camera into iMovie. I then extracted the audio from the clip. I need to send only the audio to someone (who is going to clean it up for me).

Is there an easy way to do this? (I'm fairly new to iMovie).

Rob


----------



## Pardus (Mar 23, 2007)

when you drag the clip from the clips menu hold down the option key so the plus symbol appears and place in timeline. switch view to timeline and highlight the clip and select Extract Audio from the advanced menu. the audio and video will now be seperated. go to the file menu and choose export. Select Expert settings and then Share. Choose sound to AIFF setting. when you get the audio back, delete the original seperated audio track and drag the new one in.


----------



## BikerRob (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'm exporting the sound as an AIFF now ... I really like this iMovie!

Rob


----------



## Booker (Feb 23, 2011)

It seems that you can use gmail to send audio file.


----------

